# اجمل دمعة



## candy shop (30 ديسمبر 2007)

أجمل دمـعه



أجمل دمعه،، لحظه فراقك للخطيه


أجمل دمعة،، لحظه التوبة بعد الخطيه


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه رفضك اصدقاء السوء


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه الاخذ بيد صاحبك


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه سجودك


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه الصلاه بخشوع


أجمل دمعة،، لحظه استجابة الصلاه


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه عمل الخير


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه مواساة الغير


أجمل دمعه،، لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم


أجمل دمعة،، لحظه سماع خبر سار


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه رؤيتك لقبر المسيح


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه الصلاة بكنيسه القيامه


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه رضا والديك عنك


أجمل دمعه،، لحظه تشوف طفلك بين بديك


أجمل دمعة،، لحظة رضا الله عنك​


----------



## just member (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

*حلو اوى الموضوع دة بس المشكلة اللى عندى هى انى مش بعرف ابكى خااااااااااااااااااااالص*


----------



## adel baket (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

_الله كاندى على الكلمات الرائعه الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *حلو اوى الموضوع دة بس المشكلة اللى عندى هى انى مش بعرف ابكى خااااااااااااااااااااالص*



اكيد بكاء داخلى 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



nazeradel قال:


> _الله كاندى على الكلمات الرائعه الرب يبارك حياتك_​



شكراااااااااااااا على المشاركه الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

رووووووووووووووووووعة يا كاندى​


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة يا كاندى​



ميرسى اوى يا قمر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

موضوع جميل اوى اختى الغالية

شكرا ليكى وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى اختى الغالية
> 
> شكرا ليكى وفى انتظار المزيد من مواضيعك



lميرسى لزوقك
كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## dr.sheko (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

كلامك جميييييل 
بس يارب تكون دموع الفرح 
مش مجرد حزن وقتي
انا بجد بشكرك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

الرب يحافظ عليكى 
ويعطيكى روح المحبة اكثر للمنتدى


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



m.e.e قال:


> كلامك جميييييل
> بس يارب تكون دموع الفرح
> مش مجرد حزن وقتي
> انا بجد بشكرك
> ربنا يباركك



امين يارب تكون دمعه فرح على الكل

شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> الرب يحافظ عليكى
> ويعطيكى روح المحبة اكثر للمنتدى



ميريى اوى يا مرمر

على الدعوه الجميله​


----------



## emy (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



> أجمل دمعة،، لحظه التوبة بعد الخطيه




_جميله اووووووووووووووى_
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## Meriamty (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



كلمات جميلة جدا يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



emy قال:


> _جميله اووووووووووووووى_
> _تسلم ايدك_​




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



Meriamty قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدا يا كاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> 
> ​



شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## anoja (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

جميل اووووووووووووووي ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



anoja قال:


> جميل اووووووووووووووي ربنا يباركك




شكراااااااااااااااا للمشاركه الجميله​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

روعة جدا ربنا يبارك وتمتعينا بموضيعك


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> روعة جدا ربنا يبارك وتمتعينا بموضيعك



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## †+Rosita+† (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*

*أجمل دمعة،، لحظه التوبة بعد الخطيه
مرسي ليكى كتير 
موضوع جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل دمعة*



†+Rosita+† قال:


> *أجمل دمعة،، لحظه التوبة بعد الخطيه
> مرسي ليكى كتير
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

